# Problem with Ricoh e3300n with colors



## Nicovideo (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello,

I currently encounter a problem with the colors when printing.

In fact when I press my objects, the colors are bland. Red is pink, purple is pale violet .. I don’t understand because my printer configurations are good I think. I use powerdriver.
 Here is a picture of my setup

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/236361powerdriver.jpg



Should I configure something in the color editor ?
 
Press time and temperature are good, I really think it comes from the printer setup.

Can we have a true red (255,0,0) with sublimation? For now on my iphone case I can't do it.

Thank you in advance for help,

Best regards,


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I recommend using an icc profile instead of
the powerdriver. Ask your distributor for help.

What is your press time?
Is your nozzle check ok?
Are you printing on the bright white side of
the paper?


----------



## Nicovideo (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you David for this answer.

I use to use powerdrive because it's easier than ICC but if i have to work with icc profil i will do.

In the cd of sublijet, there is ICC Profil for Ricoh (1.02 i think) but the colors are same like powerdriver.

How to know is nozzle check is ok ?

I print on the bright white side of the paper.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Go to the front panel
Push menu key
Down arrow to maintenance
Enter key three times

I take it you are outside the USA?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Go to the front panel
Push menu key
Down arrow to maintenance
Enter key three times

I take it you are outside the USA?


----------



## dcdesigns (Sep 8, 2010)

You getting the same results on other subtrates or is it just the i phone cases? Might be good to include the exact settings time and dwell to get trouble shooting tips assuming your color setting are correct, as well as what graphics program you are using I'm guessing from the screen under the one you have in your upload image it looks to be photoshop? For example in photoshop you might want to make sure before you hit the print button when the print box opens asking for number of copies to make sure you see the correct source space (I like adobe RGB -1998) But more importantly in the the print space dialog "same as source" or you could be inadvertantly printing on the wrong color drivers even though your powerrdriver setting are correct.


----------



## Nicovideo (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes i'm from France.

I'm on Photoshop CS5 and my settings are good.

With power driver there is not much settings to adjust so i think my settings are ok no ?

All of my colors are bland i dont know why


----------



## dcdesigns (Sep 8, 2010)

Image mode should be RGB. CMYK can cuase problems with color conversion if by chance you are trying to sublimate in CMYK mode. Here is the link to SG photoshop setting you might want to revisit if you have not. Not not sure if SG europe uses different settings except for language but this is the US version:
[media]http://sawgrassink.indigofiles.com/product_documentation/sublijet/SJR-GX7000-PSG-PhotoShop-CS5.pdf[/media]

Seems like it's more of a question of getting your powerrdriver to read your photoshop settings perhaps and they are being overwritten by something you have not set or got corrupted. All else fails reload it all. assuming you are 100% sure it's not a dwell/time thing and same results occur on all subtrates.


----------



## dcdesigns (Sep 8, 2010)

sent you a PM to the SG technical pages link that might help you solve your color issues.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

If you have exhausted all resources,
give me a call tomorrow.
251.633.5704 ext 202

I have a special test that I can run on the printer
to verify it is functioning ok for sublimation.


----------



## Nicovideo (Mar 11, 2012)

Here the difference between image and printed image :

_Original image_










_Printed image :_










You see the problem..

I'm am on RGB mode. 

Thank you for link dcdesign but i already visited it and i dont solve my problem with that


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I think you must be using china metal.
He yields poor muted colors.

Do you have any other substrates like Unisub?


----------



## Nicovideo (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes it's china aluminium. Do you think that is the problem ?

I dont have any other substrate to test color but maybe should I to test ? What kind of product coulld I test ?

If the probleme is the china aluminium (or metal), where can I buy other metal sheet ?


----------



## dcdesigns (Sep 8, 2010)

You might have to sacrifice a few cases to get your dwell and temp right regardless of the source of your cases. Looks to be underheated or perhaps over heated. If your black is deep then perhaps go down on heat and dwell a pinch. Have not done aluminum in a while but i have a note on my wall saying 45 seconds at around 375 which for that metal made it pop. You might try changing your power driver settings using saturated or perhaps intense setting and perhaps a dwell and temp change to hit the magic number. With aluminum in order to get a nice deep black one has to really find the right settings to make them really snap. Yellow is not one of sublijets better attributes and hard to get a nice bright yellow from my experience using the powerdriver with that ink without a lot of playing around. If you have another job you have done that you like the snappy color similar to the one you have now...grab that spot color and see how they come out.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I would talk to the folks that sold you your 
sublimation ink.

What program do you print from?


----------



## Nicovideo (Mar 11, 2012)

I just tested a Sublicase from Octi tech and the colors are good after transfer..

So i think it's my aluminium board..

I want to test Sublicover from conde but I fear it's the same problem..


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

No, we use USA dynasub metal.


----------



## Nicovideo (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok so i will test this Sublicover. Do you know how long they are to send in France ?

Thank you


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I am not sure.


----------

